# Teich mit Sauerstoff anreichern - ohne Strom



## Shiva88 (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

unser Teich ist noch recht neu und mit den Fischen (Siehe Profil) schon recht gut besetzt.
Da die Unterwasserpflanzen nicht wirklich wachsen wollen  sind wir jetzt etwas verunsichert wegen der Sauerstoffwerte.

Wir suchen jetzt nach einer Lösung ohne Strom, da wir schon zwei Pumpen (Filter und über einen Granitbrocken langsam fließendes Wasser) und eine UVC-Lampe in Betrieb haben.

Jetzt hab ich an sowas gedacht: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280679147596&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:de aber der läuft nur zwei Stunden, dann muss man ihn wieder an machen. Und da wir uns hauptsächlich in der Nacht sorgen machen, da die Pflanzen ja kein Suersotff mehr produzieren, ist das wohl eher nix .

Eine andere Möglichkeit bietet jetzt ein Baumarkt an, der Oxygenator (oder so ähnlich ) soll ohne Strom Sauerstoff in den Teich bringen.

Was haltet ihr davon und hat vielleicht jemand noch eine andere Idee?

LG jacky


----------



## Nori (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich mit Sauerstoff anreichern - ohne Strom*

Laut deinem Profil verwendest du eine 2500-er und eine 3000-er Pumpe.
Warum muss das Wasser langsam über einen Granitstein fliesen? - so eine Pumpe schafft doch auch schon ne schöne Fontäne oder einen Schaumquell, was zusätzlich das Wasser anreichert.

Gruß Nori


----------



## karsten. (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich mit Sauerstoff anreichern - ohne Strom*

Hallo

Pflanzen auch Unterwasserpflanzen brauchen keinen Sauerstoff .

Sie produzieren O2 ..... wenn es ihnen gut geht und sie wuchern 

als Nährstoff verbrauchen sie Co2 (das Du mit Deiner Sprudellei möglicherweise austreibst) und Spuren von Nitrat und Phoshat (die im Teich meist im Überfluss vorhanden sind )

Sauerstoff wird am meisten durch eine bewegte Wasseroberfläche eingebracht .
biologische Abbauprozesse verbrauchen Sauerstoff.
ein Mangel ist meist nur bei intensiver Fischhaltung möglich.

mfG

die sogenannte Fassregel ist hier gut erklärt


----------



## Shiva88 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich mit Sauerstoff anreichern - ohne Strom*

Hallo Nori,

die 3000-er Pumpe ist für den Filter, der wird aber mit einem Rohr unter Wasser geleitet, d. h. da dürfte kein zusätzlicher Sauerstoff ins Wasser kommen und bei der 2500-er Pumpe mussten wir zwei Abzweige machen, da sonst das Wasser aus dem Stein geschossen käme. Durch die Verzweigung (im inneren der Regelung sind nur 1/4 " - das ging leider nicht anders) kommt nur wenig Wasser beim Stein an und der andere Teil des Wassers wird um den Stein direkt in den Teich geleitet, also auch nicht wirklich eine Sauerstoffanreicherung.  Das hatten wir uns eigentlich anders gedacht, ging aber leider in der Praxis nicht anders. 

LG Jacky


----------



## Shiva88 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich mit Sauerstoff anreichern - ohne Strom*

Hallo Karsten,
verbraucht nicht jede Pflanze in der Nacht auch Sauerstoff?


----------



## Nori (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich mit Sauerstoff anreichern - ohne Strom*

Diese Verzweigung kann man doch regelbar machen - an einem Ende ne Düse etc am anderen Ende (mit dem dünnen Queschnitt?) die Zuleitung zum Stein.
Diese Verteiler haben Anschlüsse von 3/4" bis 1,5" - einen Ast noch runteradaptiert für den Stein, am anderen Ende sollte da noch Einiges rauskommen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## karsten. (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich mit Sauerstoff anreichern - ohne Strom*



Shiva88 schrieb:


> Hallo Karsten,
> verbraucht nicht jede Pflanze in der Nacht auch Sauerstoff?



Hallo 

das ist absolut unwesentlich im Gartenteich 
die Abbauprozesse verbrauchen in Größenordnungen mehr .



> Tags überwiegt die Photosyntheserate der Atmung. Darum wird unterm Strich ein Sauerstoffüberschuss frei. Nachts findet nur Atmung statt. Trotzdem ist über 24 Stunden betrachtet die O2-Dissimilation (Ausscheidung) höher als die Assimilation ("Einbauen").



zumal wenn nix zum "Einbauen" da ist . 

[OT]  ich wollte zum Ausdruck bringen dein "Pflanzenproblem" hat nix mit Sauerstoffmangel zu tun [/OT]

mfG


----------



## Shiva88 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich mit Sauerstoff anreichern - ohne Strom*

Die Schläuche sind alle 1", nur die Verzweigung (Y-Stück mit zwei Schiebern) ist auf 1/2" bzw. bei den Schiebern auf 1/4" reduziert, Größere Verzweigungen gab es leider nicht 

Die Pumpe schafft zwar 3000 Liter (hab oben die Pumpen verwechselt), durch die Reduzierungen kommt aber wesentlich weniger Wasser als beim Filter (2500 Pumpe komplett mit 1"-Schläuchen) an, obwohl es die gleichen Höhen sind. :?


----------



## Shiva88 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich mit Sauerstoff anreichern - ohne Strom*



karsten. schrieb:


> als Nährstoff verbrauchen sie Co2 (das Du mit Deiner Sprudellei möglicherweise austreibst)



Aber wir haben ja kein Sprudel 
Deswegen frage ich mich, warum die Pflanzen nicht wachsen (Nährstoffe wie Nitrat gibt es durch die Fische ja genug )
Und weil die Pflanzen nicht Wachsen (Tannenwedel, __ Hornkraut und __ Quellmoos) hab ich angst, dass bei zu hohen Temperaturen zu wenig Sauerstoff im Teichwasser ist 

LG

Edit: Ich hab mich oben falsch ausgedrückt, hab angst, dass durch den gehemmten ( bzw. gar keinen) Pflanzenwuchs auch zu wenig Sauerstoff produziert wird. Und nicht, dass wegen zu wenig Sauerstoff die Pflanzen nicht wachsen


----------



## karsten. (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich mit Sauerstoff anreichern - ohne Strom*

Hallo

"hohe" Temperatur ist eine ganz andere Geschichte  

das Thema ist komplex hat aber ursächlich Nichts mit Sauerstoffmangel zu tun.

beurteile Deinen Co2-Gehalt mit Hilfe des online Rechners mal zu verschiedenen Zeiten 


mfG


----------



## Shiva88 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich mit Sauerstoff anreichern - ohne Strom*

Nach dem Rechner und den Durchschnittswerten währen das 141 mg/l
Ist das gut?


----------



## karsten. (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich mit Sauerstoff anreichern - ohne Strom*

nicht der* "grüne Bereich"* 

von welchen Werten (Kh und Ph ) reden wir denn ?


----------



## Shiva88 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich mit Sauerstoff anreichern - ohne Strom*

PH war gestern morgen ~6,5 und KH 4 = 29,9 mg/L  
Hatte nicht den KH sondern PH von 18 eingegeben


----------



## Joerg (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich mit Sauerstoff anreichern - ohne Strom*

Ich habe bei Temperaturen über 22-25° Nachts einen Lüfter laufen.
Nachdem ich den installiert habe, ging es den Fischen Morgens deutlich besser.
Die Teile kosten wenig und verbrauchen kaum Strom. (10-25 Watt)

Damit mir der PH Wert keine Achterbahn fährt, läuft ein kleiner Lüfter 24h im Filter.

Auch ein Söchting Oxidator kann eine gute Lösung sein. Der verbraucht keinen Strom und bringt nur O² ein, wenn zu wenig drin ist.


----------



## Shiva88 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich mit Sauerstoff anreichern - ohne Strom*

Guten Morgen Jörg,

ist bei den Oxidatoren nicht Wasserstoffperoxid drin?

Hast du da keine Angst, dass das mal kaputt geht?

LG


----------

